# 300.00 vs. 300.02



## heatherwinters (Sep 24, 2008)

If the clinician writes, "anxiety" in assessment, would you code 300.00 or 300.02?  Thoughts?


----------



## mbort (Sep 24, 2008)

I vote for the 300.00


----------



## dmaec (Sep 24, 2008)

me too - if it just says anxiety - 300.00 gets my vote...
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2008)

300.00


----------

